# Apache22 pcre-8.20 error



## johndakos (Mar 12, 2012)

*H*ello,

*I* have a problem with the installation of apache22.


```
===>   Running ldconfig
/sbin/ldconfig -m /usr/local/lib
===>   Registering installation for pcre-8.20
===>   Returning to build of apache-2.2.22_5
Error: shared library "pcre.1" does not exist
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5.
```

*A*nybody know this?
*T*hanks.


----------



## Jaax (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi,

Version of shared library of package pcre-8.20 is libpcre.so.0.

And apache-2.2.22_5 needs version libpcre.so.1.


```
$ less /usr/ports/www/apache22/Makefile
[...]
LIB_DEPENDS=    expat.6:${PORTSDIR}/textproc/expat2 \
                apr-1:${PORTSDIR}/devel/apr1 \
                pcre.1:${PORTSDIR}/devel/pcre
```

So, update pcre and try again.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 12, 2012)

`% less -p devel/pcre /usr/ports/UPDATING`

Always, yes always, read /usr/ports/UPDATING before updating ports.


----------

